# no.3 cylinder problem



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an 87 nissan z24. I can unplug the no.3 cylinder spark plug wires and the truck runs the same. I can unplug exhaust or intake or both and it seems to have no effect on how the truck runs. My compression is good at 140 in that cylinder and I doubt that both plugs or both wires are bad just on that cylinder. I am getting spark on that cylinder too. I think having spark rules out the rotor being bad, but what else could it be? Could one of my injectors be plugged and it just isnt getting gas into there?? It is so odd because you would think a 4banger wouldnt run nice off 3 cylinders, but it runs fine besides a little bit rough idle. Oh yeah and no ECU codes it just reads 44(normal op).

thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you checked the compression, were all spark plugs removed or just #3? The only reason I ask is that these engines had tendancies to have head gaskets fail between adjacent cylinders. I've seen some test compression with the spark plugs installed on the other cylinders and and got false readings due to the blowby from the adjacent cylinder. Assuming you did a proper compression test, what were the readings on the other cylinders? Z24's have mechanical valves; have you tried checking/adjusting the valve clearances?


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

good compression on all cylinder 135+ done properly. My valves were recently adjusted to .012" when hot. Im thinking im not getting gas either gunky valve or injector?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that engine only has 2 injectors...


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Does it stall out or run rougher if you yank another cyl's plugs?

No change on #3 indicates #3 is a dead cyl. Since the Z24 has a TBI system, there's no injector specific to #3. 

Pull the cap off and check the rotor and posts under the cap.


----------

